# Opinions needed on OTA receiver quality



## 68mustang (May 10, 2004)

I'm looking to move from a 721 to the 921. I currenly have a Samsung T151 HD receiver to get my OTA HD locals. I want to know if the 921's built-in OTA HD receiver is of decent quality and can pick up my local signals as well as the Samsung unit.

Your opinions are appreciated.


----------



## badkclark (Aug 12, 2004)

I have my 921 hooked up to my 50" Panny PT-50LC14 monitor. I receive my OTA digital from the Seattle market. I couldn't be more thrilled with the PQ of my OTA signals, though you can definately tell when a signal is uponverted vs. true HDTV or digital quality.


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

I think the 921 is a little better than the Samsung. John


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

ctdish said:


> I think the 921 is a little better than the Samsung. John


The OTA receiver seems to work pretty well on my 921. This unit requires that PSIP be provided, otherwise you will get a black screen and no audio for the station(s) without PSIP.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I love the OTA PQ on the 921 - and I'm using an analog TV (27" Sony). The SD Satellite channels look better than they did on my old 4000.

Just my opinion YMMV.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

I am very happy with the picture quality of the OTA on the 921.
As far as sensitivity goes, I live midway between Nashville, TN and
Huntsville, AL, and receive all digital stations from both markets
with a good outdoor antenna and rotor.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

I have a T151 and 921 I would say the 921 is a little better than the 151. I had less drop out on a station 71 miles away on the 921 than the 151.


----------



## jamullian (May 7, 2004)

I have both the T151 and a 921. The T151 grabs far more stations than the 921, requires less antenna rotating, and provides me with better PQ - but of course does not record anything.


----------

